# Rudee Rail 3/17/12



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Swung by the rail for an hour just to get out. Soaked squid and threw a curly tail. Caught two crabs, no fish bites.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for the report. Shouldn't be long.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Thanks for posting


----------



## Boo (Aug 1, 2008)

Thx for the update!


----------



## sutphinda (Feb 9, 2012)

Have the blues started yet


----------



## landingcrew (Jun 17, 2008)

i caught over a dozen trout and pushed a small school of black drum(this is back near the aquarium) also had a few small taylors on and lost them near dark, water temps in the back was between 58 and 6 4(that was in the very back creeks) and 56 in the turn around basin by the rail. hope this helps yall.


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

landingcrew said:


> i caught over a dozen trout and pushed a small school of black drum(this is back near the aquarium) also had a few small taylors on and lost them near dark, water temps in the back was between 58 and 6 4(that was in the very back creeks) and 56 in the turn around basin by the rail. hope this helps yall.


May I ask what you were using? I fished Rudee three nights this week and got skunked every night.


----------



## landingcrew (Jun 17, 2008)

1/4 oz jig head and one of my custom paddle tails, white belly with brown back and chartruese glow tail. i was in a kayak so in the warmer water temp areas fast retrieve with sporadic pauses was the key, i had a few trout following the bait when i never paused it. in the cooler temps think jerkbait, snap of the rod tip to make the bait "jump" from one spot to the other. good luck


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I'm at the rail now. Been here since 4:30 throwing a paddle tail and a plug. Caught 1 bluefish on a plug, and had a few more bites. Drizzly weather, had the rail to myself mostly.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

A couple small specks were caught further up the bank as well. And thanks for the input on the thread landingcrew!


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome, I've been waiting for the blues to show up, carp are starting to get old. I'll be out tomorrow morning.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Went again today because the weather was great. I didn't catch squat. Another guy fishing from the rocks caught 2 bluefish on gulp. I'll give it a week and go back.


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

I've been out the past 3 days, each morning on the out going, then today at low tide aswell, didn't catch anything either.


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

Also, there were birds blitzing right off the end of the jetty for a while


----------



## SpeckledJihad (Jan 31, 2012)

Went out to Rudee Friday 3/22 with a buddy in his boat. Didn't do to good around the rail, further back by the Aquarium we caught small specks and taylor blues. Water temp was upper 50's. Should get better rather quickly. Promising start to the season though.


----------



## sgtcupps (Sep 28, 2009)

awsome ...might go out their inm the rain tomarrow with the wife


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

Back in the inlet is the only place they're catching fish right now, rail is still fairly dead.


----------



## sparky27 (Jul 8, 2008)

the blues were out in force yesterday. white jighead with a gulp


----------



## mrfisher (May 15, 2006)

yep they were


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Nice! Might head out there for a bit today..


----------

